# Pnumatic-less cobwebber ???



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

Is there a way of creating a hot glue cobwebber without the use of Pnumatics ? i hvae an old glue gun and want to turn it into a webber without spending money i dont have on a compressor so on so forth. Anyone know how i can make one ??


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

I have heard of a web spinner that you attach to a drill. I have never made one, but here are the plans for one at The Horror Dome.

http://thehorrordome.com/HDPROPS/SpiderWebSpinner.htm

L


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I wouldn't suggest this option as I have heard the rubber cement is hard to get off of anything you "spray" it on. Not only that but the fumes are toxic.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Some one here has a thread up I think it's marcus about using a blow dryer instead
check this thread
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=8960


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

Lilly said:


> Some one here has a thread up I think it's marcus about using a blow dryer instead
> check this thread
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=8960


Haha! Thanks, Lilly. When I saw this post I was thinking, "Hmm. I used a hair dryer last year. Did I forget to post about it?" ;-)

Also, regarding the drill-and-fanblade type webber: I built one of those myself using the exact plans that Liam linked to, and it was a total failure. The rubber cement didn't come out of the holes at all. Maybe I needed to thin the rubber cement with some acetone or something? I don't know.

My haunt is lit almost exclusively with real candles, so rubber cement spiderwebs would have just been asking for a disaster anyway. :jol:


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

A hair dryer really worked?
Did you use the 2 hands and teeth method? (hair dryer in one hand, gun in the other, glue sticks in your teeth)

We are working on a method for folks without air compressors, but it will not have the range of one of our guns using compressed air (50' at TW)


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

Gory Corey said:


> A hair dryer really worked?


Haha! Yes, it really did, but not at 50 feet!  Like I said in the other thread, this method is a good go-to for people without the right equipment, but it's certainly no replacement for a real web gun.



Gory Corey said:


> Did you use the 2 hands and teeth method? (hair dryer in one hand, gun in the other, glue sticks in your teeth)


I had an assistant. ;-)



Gory Corey said:


> We are working on a method for folks without air compressors


Sweet! I look forward to seeing it.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

So Gory Corey..is that pick of web with out a compressor?
if so wow..how much glue was used for that anyways?
which one is you in that pic?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

marcus132 said:


> Also, regarding the drill-and-fanblade type webber: I built one of those myself using the exact plans that Liam linked to, and it was a total failure. The rubber cement didn't come out of the holes at all. Maybe I needed to thin the rubber cement with some acetone or something? I don't know.


The goo used in the fan-type spinners is 1/2 rubber cement and 1/2 rubber cement thinner. Pricey. I've used one (not my own build) and really liked the quality of the webbing, but it's a mess and like some here said it can really mess up certain surfaces. And if you spill that resevoir... oh noes....!

I'm gonna break down and buy a hot glue webber. Much easier and tidier.


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

Lilly said:


> So Gory Corey..is that pick of web with out a compressor?
> if so wow..


Nah, that is using compressed air.
The convention center has air (for a price and only 75% of the time - need to ask for a partial refund) at 125 psi, which I pipe to my air tank valved down to 100 PSI, then from the tank to the guns (we had 2 guns hooked up to hose reels in the display case) at 60PSI.
BTW, no one else makes a low pressure gun (other than Marcus and the hair-dryer with assistant  ) besides us, the others require 100+ PSI.



Lilly said:


> how much glue was used for that anyways?


In 4 days of the show we used under 1 lb of glue (equals (45) 4" sticks or (19) 10" sticks). 
Those photos I think are the morning of day 2, so about 1/4 of a lb.
Another self promotion.....
It's all in the design of the gun. 
I can very easily create uber-fine webs that is so much like the real thing if you didnt know better.....and shoot them 50'. 
If you look closely at the pictures you can see them.
Just look between the large bunch hanging from the sign, and all the strands and lines coming from the ceiling.



Lilly said:


> which one is you in that pic?


In the pic, I am on the right.
Eric is on the left, who is my close friend, fellow Alum from CIA (Cleveland Institute of Art) and fellow Sigma Chi, plus we design props together that we have been introducing at TW, and MHC (only shows I can do this year since I will be in China for HC and EHC).


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I am interested in when you have the other type of glue gun out that does not use a compressor. 

We tried to use the glue gun again last year and it spit so much, we gave up. My sister took care of the swearing part. 

I like Marcus' idea though. I might have to try it with a cheap garage sale hair dryer.


----------

